
Show HN: Pinecone – Build your own genetically encoded tools - jfarlow
https://serotiny.bio
======
jfarlow
Justin here, cofounder of Serotiny. We've built a web-app to make the design
and organization of synthetic genetic constructs efficient, cheap and
effective. We've built an abstraction layer to enable scientists to build
novel genetic designs from functional units without worrying about the actual
underlying DNA sequence or how the sequence gets manufactured. Once designed,
we help you place an order for DNA from a synthesizer of your choice.

The app is free to use - go ahead and register. We charge 15% of the
manufacturing cost once an order is placed. Design single protein constructs,
or high-throughput combinatorial sets of proteins or mutation sets. [1]

Our genetic management infrastructure makes it straightforward to see where
particular designs came from and how they've been used. It straightforwardly
keeps track of the functions and restrictions of each design. For groups/labs
we have an API that can respond to queries relating various protein constructs
by things like function, sequence, or usage. [2]

Check it out, I'd be curious your thoughts. I'm happy to answer any questions.
We built it all with Go and Ember - a huge thanks to those in the community
working on those tools.

[1] [https://serotiny.bio/notes/support/tutorials/#mutation-
set-d...](https://serotiny.bio/notes/support/tutorials/#mutation-set-design)

[2] [https://serotiny.bio/notes/groups/](https://serotiny.bio/notes/groups/)

And a few write-ups/dissections proteins of interest to HN:
[https://serotiny.bio/notes/proteins/](https://serotiny.bio/notes/proteins/)

------
bhhaskin
What a world we live in. Being able to design proteins online and have them
synthesized. Well done!

